
Ask HN: What's the best modern Java web app stack and tooling? - callmeed
Background: for the past few years I&#x27;ve been mostly Ruby on Rails, some iOS, and some JS&#x2F;React. Would like to start building some simple web apps with Java–most likely with React on the frontend.<p>What&#x27;s the best modern stack for this? What are the equivalents of rbenv, gems&#x2F;bundler, Sinatra, Rails, and AR&#x2F;sequel in Java-land?<p>TIA!
======
andymoe
You’re going to be disappointed. That said we do a _lot_ of Spring Boot with
react front end and it works. I don’t like Java very much and the docs are not
as good as rails and the surface area is huge but... wait why do you want to
write Java again? Lot of people do Kotlin + Spring Boot when they can.

~~~
callmeed
2 reasons: (1) we're the only rails team in a large company that is mostly
java; so I'd like to get better. (2) recently went back to school part-time
and we've been doing java projects but with _no_ tooling, frameworks or
external libs ... so I'm kinda curious if it gets nicer.

------
icedchai
You might want to look into Dropwizard:
[http://www.dropwizard.io/1.2.2/docs/](http://www.dropwizard.io/1.2.2/docs/)

